# A new slave to the purr



## LJayDow (Jul 13, 2010)

Good morning everyone,

My name is Laura, I am 22 and live in London, UK.

I live with my BF, my two cats Peggy and Sue, my Blue Tongued Skink, Amey, my bearded Dragon Buddy and my hedgehog Wedgie.

It is a happy hosuehold! 

Peggy and Sue are sisters and are just over a year and a half old.

I look forward to talking to you all 

:catmilk


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Laura!

Peggy and Sue are very cute. I have sister kitties, too, aren't they just great?

And, seriously, please post pictures of Wedgie (great name!).


----------



## LJayDow (Jul 13, 2010)

This is wedgie the hedgie:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwww, he's so cute!


----------



## LJayDow (Jul 13, 2010)

He is quite a cutie! He has just come out of a very light hibernation, and is scurrying around like a mad thing!

This is the very adorable Pegs and Sue:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, good! I was hoping to see a bigger picture of them. Look at those cute faces!!

Cali and Charlee are my terrible twins. They're 3 and still chase each other, wrestle like boys, and then cuddle.


----------



## LJayDow (Jul 13, 2010)

Aw bless them - I hope that never goes. It is wonderful to see them playing and wrestling and then falling asleep together.

Your cats are gorgeous, Calis facial markings are really stunning! what a proud mum you must be!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cali's lucky she's cute. She can open my childproof cabinets and will begin knocking my spices on the floor. One by one. Looking me right in the eye.


----------



## LJayDow (Jul 13, 2010)

And I bet you dont stay angry for long! They have us right where they want us - They can do anything and they will get away with it


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

So true.


----------



## LJayDow (Jul 13, 2010)

How old are all of your furries? A house with 5 cats must be mad sometimes? I have trouble with 2, and I know my mum has trouble with her 3!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo is 4 and the twins just turned 3. Gigi is new to the house, she's 3-4 years old, not sure. I lost my lovely Cinderella earlier this year, she was 7.


----------



## LJayDow (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh bless her, what a terrible shame. At least you have the other 4 to keep you company


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Laura, welcome. Peggy and Sue are very pretty kitties - they look like they can be cheeky at times! And Wedgie... He is sooooooo cute! We don't have hedgehogs over here (Australia) what sort of cage/enclosure is he kept in?


----------



## LJayDow (Jul 13, 2010)

They are terrors! I have a picture somewhere of Sue up the wall!

I love them dearly though, and they do love to curl up on my head at night time, bless them.

Wedgie is kept in a vivarium. Because he is from Madagascar, he needs the heat. He is a tenrec, which is a sort of sub-species of the hedgehog. Quite a rare lil bugger too!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Laura! It's great to welcome you to the forums. What a nice little family of pets you have!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute fur babies. :wink


----------

